# Suche repeater für Fritz. Box 7490



## Starwack2000 (7. Juni 2017)

*Suche repeater für Fritz. Box 7490*

Hi all kurz zu meinem Problem wohne ganz oben im Haus und mein WLAN reicht nicht bis runter in den Garten wo ich jetzt im Sommer sitze überdacht es fehlt 1 Stockwerk wo ich kein WLAN bekomme welchen repeater könnt ihr mir empfehlen wollte nachher in saturn oder conrad mir einen kaufen .
Thx schon mal.


----------



## nur (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Suche repeater für Fritz. Box 7940*

eine fritzbox 7940 sagt mir nix u ist bestimmt ein schreibfehler?! fritzbox is avm, also nimm nen avm repeater wie den 1160.


----------



## Cinnayum (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Suche repeater für Fritz. Box 7940*

Du kannst dir auch eine gebrauchte kleine FritzBox kaufen und diese als Repeater konfigurieren. Da könntest du dann auch noch LAN-Geräte (Smart-TV, XBox/PS4 u.a.) anschließen.
Dürfte am Ende das Gleiche kosten, wie ein 08/15 Repeater und mehr Funktionalität bieten.


----------



## drstoecker (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Suche repeater für Fritz. Box 7940*

Du meinst die Fritz 7490! Habe einen 1750e Fritz repeater der sehr gut ist.


----------



## Starwack2000 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Suche repeater für Fritz. Box 7940*

Us sry ja schreibfehler 7490 wurde ediert


----------



## Starwack2000 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Suche repeater für Fritz. Box 7490*

Hab jetzt mal welche rausgesucht 
AVM AVM FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 310 WLAN-Repeater kaufen | SATURN
AVM FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 1750E WLAN-Repeater kaufen | SATURN
AVM FRITZ! 450E WLAN-Repeater kaufen | SATURN
AVM FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 1160 WLAN Repeater kaufen | SATURN

Ne 2 fritzbox würde mein budget sprengen ,welcher davon hat die beste Leistung
Thx


----------



## buxtehude (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Suche repeater für Fritz. Box 7490*

Theoretisch hat der 1750E die höchste Übertragungsrate, was aber praktisch von mehreren Faktoren abhängt.

Eventuell würde schon der 1160E für deine Zwecke (ac WLAN) ausreichen, muss man aber vor Ort testen.


----------



## Thomas0x (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Suche repeater für Fritz. Box 7490*

Kannst auch ruhig die günstigen Repeater von TP-Link nehmen, funktionieren auch wunderbar mit der FritzBox. Die AVM Repeater sind aber natürlich vom Empfang und weiteren Funktionen besser.


----------



## 9maddin9 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Suche repeater für Fritz. Box 7490*

Ich würde die Repeater von Fritz empfehlen, sind leicht einzurichten und funktionieren bei mir ohne Probleme mit mehreren WLan Geräten.
Hatte vorher einen TP Link Gerät und war mit der Bedienung und Leistung (Verbindungsabbrüche, etc.) nicht zufrieden.

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Abductee (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Suche repeater für Fritz. Box 7490*



9maddin9 schrieb:


> Hatte vorher einen TP Link Gerät und war mit der Bedienung und Leistung (Verbindungsabbrüche, etc.) nicht zufrieden.k



Welchen hattest du denn?
Ich bin mit meinem RE450 sehr zufrieden.


----------



## etar (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Suche repeater für Fritz. Box 7490*

Ich hab seit kurzen nen günstigen 16€ Netgear Repeater, obwohl die ganzen Repeater egal welche Marke bei Amazon nicht so gute  Bewertungen hatten, Verbindungsabbrüche, nicht zu verbinden etc.. Hab meinen mit nem Telekom speedport über WPS verbunden, ging nach 2-3 mal die Taste zu drücken. Nichts weiter einzustellen. Bis jetzt läufts ohne Probleme, mal sehen wie es auf Dauer ist, 

Aber ich glaub der Threadersteller wird schon längst vor Wochen was gekauft haben.


----------

